# Dnd 5e proposition the Revengening (closed)



## Thunder-Hooves (Oct 11, 2019)

Please ignore this first post i found a new use to this thread and i am sorry in advance moderators for doing something like this if it annoys you all


----------



## Thunder-Hooves (Oct 11, 2019)

Now the proper post and again sorry for the inconvinience mods

First things first hello there i am Thunder Hooves i am rather new to the furry stuff guess you could say its a discovering thing really took a while to find that out and i am still getting comfortable with it all but i do believe this fandom can be intresthing and welcoming so i would like to give it a shot, either way enough about me now to the meat of the post.


I am looking for a group and gm that can run 5e and ofcourse a few players to help out around 4 is what i am used to but it can change depending on the gm, i would prefer roll 20 for maps stats and all that and voice tru discord or full text either way i am fine with it really, i do hope i am not demanding to much but it is after what i am used to either way i do prefer some more plot and rp heavy and i can run with almost anything so hey i want to see where this all goes, either way thank you for bearing with my ramblings i am rather shy and do tend to stumble tru words sometimes so it is rather dificult for me to convey such things since this is all new to me but anyway i cannot wait for the replies and i do hope we can start something wonderfull in the future.


----------



## Peach's (Oct 12, 2019)

I'm down


----------



## Thunder-Hooves (Oct 12, 2019)

Peebes said:


> I'm down


Ah wonderfull thank you very much for the intrest now we need only a gm and i belive 2 more players should be ok for us to start


----------



## Universe (Oct 13, 2019)

I’m in


----------



## Thunder-Hooves (Oct 13, 2019)

Universe said:


> I’m in


Aaah most wonderfull indeed now we need one more and a gm who would feel comgortable running the game


----------



## Universe (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Thunder-Hooves (Oct 13, 2019)

Universe said:


> Thanks


Oh yes one more thing do you know anyone that might be able to gm 5e? I do know a player who might be intrested but still i will be looking out for aplicants here because its only fair after all


----------



## Universe (Oct 13, 2019)

Um no sorry but I’ll see


----------



## Thunder-Hooves (Oct 13, 2019)

Universe said:


> Um no sorry but I’ll see


No worries then we simply have to wait then but the help is apreciated quite a lot really


----------



## Peach's (Oct 13, 2019)

I am currently DMing another game, but I can easily run a module.


----------



## Thunder-Hooves (Oct 13, 2019)

Peebes said:


> I am currently DMing another game, but I can easily run a module.


Ah simply wonderfull if you would not be overwheld by running it then yes this could be simply delightful


----------



## Universe (Oct 13, 2019)

YAY


----------



## Peach's (Oct 13, 2019)

has anyone done Mines of Phandelver in depth? its the easiest one to jump into but if ya'll have already done it I will choose another

or if you want we can do another, Tomb of Annihilation seems interesting


----------



## Thunder-Hooves (Oct 13, 2019)

Peebes said:


> has anyone done Mines of Phandelver in depth? its the easiest one to jump into but if ya'll have already done it I will choose another
> 
> or if you want we can do another, Tomb of Annihilation seems interesting



Never had a chance to play mines i  wanted to for the longest time tough


----------



## Peach's (Oct 13, 2019)

Thunder-Hooves said:


> Never had a chance to play mines i  wanted to for the longest time tough


Crackar mines?


----------



## Thunder-Hooves (Oct 13, 2019)

Peebes said:


> Crackar mines?


Sorry bad grammer combined with sleep deprivation is a HELL OF DRUG


----------



## Peach's (Oct 13, 2019)

I would prefer by voice if possible, I am available Sunday, Saturday, Monday, Wednesday

Tuesday, Thursday, Fridays are competing with the other groups I am in, but I am sometimes available, especially in the next few weeks


----------



## Thunder-Hooves (Oct 13, 2019)

Peebes said:


> I would prefer by voice if possible, I am available Sunday, Saturday, Monday, Wednesday
> 
> Tuesday, Thursday, Fridays are competing with the other groups I am in, but I am sometimes available, especially in the next few weeks



Wednesday sound really good to me really and yeah voice is way easier but yeah now got to see with the others really


----------



## Limedragon27 (Oct 13, 2019)

I do 5e, I would love to join if possible. Still relatively new to d&d so I would be like to join as a player.


----------



## Thunder-Hooves (Oct 13, 2019)

Limedragon27 said:


> I do 5e, I would love to join if possible.


Ah wonderfull i believe our group is almost done then this will be rather intresthing


----------



## Limedragon27 (Oct 13, 2019)

Thunder-Hooves said:


> Ah wonderfull i believe our group is almost done then this will be rather intresthing



Awesome, sounds good.


----------



## Thunder-Hooves (Oct 13, 2019)

Alright so i recived confirmation from our last member and we will be ready to start a discussion on time and availability in a momment i will close the thread and we will discuss this tru a more privaye chat as to not flood the rp forum so gimme just a momment and i shall summon you all


----------



## Peach's (Oct 30, 2019)

Due to attendence issues, we are looking for people again. We play Wednesday nights after 5:30 PM est


----------

